# had a consultation at reprofit and felt more optimistic



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

OK, so after feeling really down from my consultation with Dr Sobek, ( and in fact i went back to him the next day and posed him more questions) I managed to squeeze in a consultation with Stephan of Reprofit. I found him much more positive and upbeat. He sad he's been doing fertility stuff for 10 years,.  I found Stephan's explanations clear and more detailed. I felt he listened to me more and acknowledged all my own dietary efforts to improve my eggs quality. He scanned me internally. I could see everything on a screen in front of me and he talked me through what he was seeing. He said I had ovulated and whipped across to some fluid sac to say that it was the indicator. He said he saw eggs ( i think or was it follicles?) He said that I have eggs left. That IVF was not a " do it next month emergency" and not to think about donor eggs just yet. He even suggested I could do a few months on Clomid if my partner sperm count was high, but he said I should get scanned around OV to see how things were. We talked about how it takes three months at least of being heathy to help improve oocyte quality and the body shortlists its oocyte/ovulation candidates three months before they get growing.
We talked about sperm donors and he offered me all the usual stuff that you can ask for with anonymous PLUS he said I could give him a picture of my Partner  and try to match it. (  I will be giving a pic of Jonny Depp naturally)

(my situation is my " partner"  wont do IVF with me but doesnt mind if I get preg naturally. I know, its wierd. He has decided that IVF is wrong but basically he doesnt want to plan a kid with me. It is frustrating and heart breaking, but i have to remember he is going through a hard time trying to agree acess to the child he already has by another. They didnt have a good time together while the kid was a baby and split and its all rolling into one big KEEP OUT SIGN which I cant budge him on... and we all  know that most men are on the autistic spectrum somewhere...and cannot sort their feelings... yawn...)

The consultation left me feeling high and confident and i glided back to my room through a  lovely parkland walk feeling goood to be alive.

With advise from the two FANTASTIC WOMEN i met in the Fertimed apartents, I decided to go back and ask Sobek some more questions.(one is a FF lady. - The opportunity I had to meet other women going through treatment at the Fertimed appartments was one of the best bits of my trip. It was like having two sistesr there. Its the first time I have ever met other women going thru what I am, in the flesh not just thru the web and it made such a difference to how I see IVF.)

I did get to see him again, I told him that perhaps my ovaries were small becuase I had in fact ovulated and asked him to scan he again. he didnt, but then said he wouldnt be able to see if I had or not. I also asked him why he wanted to put me on both puregon and menopur ( Reprofit said just Puregon at first to see how I stimmed) and he gave me a satisfactory answer.

So, basically, I think Sobek was very negative with me on first visit, almost immediately suggesting donor egss, and Reprofit was completely the opposite. I imagine that my course of action should lie some where in the middle. I'm not knocking Sobek or treatment at Fertimed at all. IM sure its very very good.He is an experienced man. He just may have just been trying to shock me into action. Fair enough, he's seen a  lot more infertility than i have, but his" too small ovaries " diagnosis appears slightly premature without proper monitoring and left me feeling very verydesolate. ( check my been to fertimed and feeling down rant).

Big thanks to FF member ALBA. for pushing me to ask more questions and teling me not to get 2 down till Id had a second opinion and generally being a good supportive egg ( no pun intended) What a wicked lovely woman.


----------



## Ruby_Tuesday (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi 11th Hour, 

Hope you don't mind me butting in here.

I'm glad you have explored options and are now thinking about Reprofit.  If you come over and join us on the Reprofit thread, you will see that there are quite a few of us who are going for tx very soon as well as 2 girls, Ellie and Mickey just back and in their 2ww.  Ramonita is our fantastic list compiler and you can see everyone who has been, about to go or booked later this year for tx.  It is really a very friendly and supportive group.

Good luck on your journey, here's wishing all your dreams come true. 
Hope to see you on the thread.
Warm Wishes,
Ruby xxx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi 11hr
Did you realise that they wont treat single women in C.Z with donor sperm its one of there few laws. You should get your partner talked around to your idea or get a good story planned .  I dont want to put a damper on your high, but you dont want to get all the way along the IVF route, only to be refused at last min, which i remember reading did happen to a girl doing TX at Fertimed who had a willing partner but was not married.
Xx
Karen


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi 11thhour
I found the post by a FF member Vindo about Czech laws on donor sperm. It is not allowed for couples who are not married, but apparently donor eggs are. 
Sorry to have to be the bearer of bad news,but pre warned is prearmed.
Wishing you lots of luck on your journey.
XX
Karen


----------



## Debs44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Is there a Reprofit thread other than this one.  I thought there was a cycle buddies one for Reprofit a while ago?

Debs44.


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Debs 
All clinics have now gone into different areas Reprofit is now in International, go into there you will find Czech clinics.
XX
Karen


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Debs

Try here sweetie

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87959.0

Debs
xxxx


----------

